# Steinbutt in der Ostsee



## Dani_CH (24. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, 
|wavey:

Ich fahr wieder hoch zum Darss- und bin ab 5.10-10.10.05 da oben in MVP am angeln (Brandung). Im Frühjahr hab ich gesehen, als ich oben war, wie Sundeule einen wirklich schönen Steinbutt fing- vom Ufer aus gerade mal 40m entfernt, auf einen Heringsfetzten.

Nun denn- ich hab vor- dies auch zu versuchen- da Steinbutt einer der leckersten Fische überhaubt ist.

Wie angle ich den vernünftig? Soll ich ebenfalls auf Heringsfetzten vertrauen- oder auf Watti oder Seeringler?

Ausser das der Steinbutt etwas Schnur nimmt bevor er frisst, - und es natürlich viel Geduld braucht,   (Durchlaufmontage und längeres Fluorcarbon-Vorfach)- brauch ich sonst noch was spezielles?

Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen...

Grüsse aus der herbstlichen Schweiz, Dani_CH


----------



## chippog (25. September 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

wenn du irgendwo recht frische sandaale herbekommtst, ist das voll von vorteil.


----------



## Agalatze (25. September 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

also wenn du steinbutt fangen möchtest solltest du es mit hering,sandaalen (tobiasfischen) oder sardinen versuchen. und sehr lange mundschnüre verwenden.
wünsche dir viel glück bei deinem versuche


----------



## Dani_CH (25. September 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten- werd mein bestes da oben versuchen.

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani_CH


----------



## deger (28. September 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

habe diese Jahr auch einen auf Fehmarn erwischt, ca. 1,20 meter Mundschnüre mir Watti und Seeringel. Ein paar Perlen und einen Löffelblatt hatte ich auch noch dran


----------



## sundeule (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Wenn Du jetzt hochfährst, kannst Du Dir auch ein kleines(!!!) Heringsvorfach mitnehmen.
Im Moment ist der Tobs  an fast allen Stränden zu sehen. Das Vorfach einfach über die Sandbänke ziehen - frischer geht es nicht!


----------



## Agalatze (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

eigentlich braucht er nur ein wenig im sand buddeln...
so war es am wochenende in kühlungsborn.
im ganzen sand waren die tobse verbuddelt und sprangen dann durch die gegend wenn man sie frei gelegt hatte


----------



## HD4ever (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

werden an den Mundschnüren noch irgendwelche "Lockmittel" wie Perlen, Spinnerblätter o.ä. montiert ? bisher kaum auf Platte geangelt, aber wo ich doch neulich das erste mal mitn Boot auf der Ostsee war will ich das auch mal antesten .... am besten sind wohl Sandbänke die man finden sollte ?! Tiefe egal ?


----------



## sundeule (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

stimmt. In Kuebo sind mir samszags beim Zelt aufbauen auch gleich zwei Tobse in die Hand gesprungen. Koennte immer so sein!


----------



## sundeule (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

@HD Perlen etc. sind auf Platte eigentlich immer lohnend. Beim Steinbutt scheiden sich da allerdings die Geister.
Ich hänge da eher der "Ohne-Alles-Methode" an aber Glaube fängt Fisch


----------



## chippog (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber Glaube fängt Fisch


genau so ist es! ich würde gerne ein bis zwei kleine spinnerblättchen und ein paar perlen samt etwas schlauch vorschalten, weil ich genau daran glaube. damit aber nicht gesagt, dass ich damit besser fangen würde als sundeule! schlechter fange ich hingegen definitiv, wenn ich an meine montage nicht glaube...!!! c. hippog


----------



## Makreli (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

kann man auch mit Pilker Plattfischfangen|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Dani_CH (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Hi Boardis,
Bin nun schon fast 2 Wochen zurück von der Ostsee- welche um den Darss- wegen ablandigem "Wind"- stärke Ententeich, leider nicht so fängig war. Es gelang mir ne schöne Flunder zu erwischen- und auf Sandaal- kam ein grosser Dorsch, welcher insgesammt bereits sieben Sandaale im Mund hatte.

War leider nichts mit Steinbutt- Vom Wetter her wars herrlich warm- und trotzdem ein Erlebnis. Mal gucken obs im Frühjahr nochmals klappt.

Trotzdem Danke für die Tips

Gruss aus der Schweiz, Dani


----------



## Klaus-a. (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Ich werde in 2 Wochen auch an der Küste sein.Ist denn jetzt Pattfisch zeit?


----------



## karlosito (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

ja, so langsam gehts los mit den platten. vorgestern kam ne sehr schön 53er platte aufm darss ausm wasser^^


----------



## Klaus-a. (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Das hört sich ja gut an........für in 2 wochen...........


----------



## chippog (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

was denn nun karlosito 53 cm glattrochen, heilbutt, gar kliesche? also ich bin so unverschämt, ich will gleich immer die art des platten wissen. bütte, bütte, tu mir den gefallen und schreibs hier rein.
jau, ja! herbst ist plattfischzeit. im frühjahr beissen sie zwar besser, da sie vom laichen ausgehungert sind, im herbst sind sie aber dick und lecker! skitfiske euch allen, die ihr versucht welche frisch in die pfanne zu kriegen! c. hippog


----------



## sundeule (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

ne flunder war´s chip von 1800g, die ein Freund an den Strand zog.
Ein schöner Ausnahmefisch, denn leider machen sich die Platten grad etwas rar bzw. die Dorsche sind schneller - Gestern und letzten Montag bissen sie schon im Hellen.
Wenn man durch die Frühlingsflundern nicht Zeitung lesen könnte...
Apropos Kliesche: die laufen grad vom Boot recht gut. Hatte letzens sechs bis 43 cm, trotz Doschkonkurrenz


----------



## Bonifaz (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Hört sich ja gut an
Will demnächst auch mal mit dem Boot die Platten und Dorsche ärgern.....


----------



## chippog (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> ne flunder war´s chip von 1800g, die ein Freund an den Strand zog.
> Ein schöner Ausnahmefisch, ...


 ... will ich mal aus dem zusammenhang rausreissen, auch wenn es mir normalerweise zuwider ist. hier jedoch passt es nur zu gut, denn tausendachthundert gramm flunder ist ja nun wirklich ein schöner ausnahmefisch!! dem freund einen herzlichen glückwunsch! hat es fotos?? tät mich mal interessieren, wie der fisch aussah. allen ein kräftiges herbgstliches skitfiske!! c. hippog


----------



## sundeule (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> ...  hat es fotos??


 
Ich glaube nicht! Der Jung ist besser im Braten als im Fotografieren:q Ich frag nochmal nach - vielleicht hielt er es ja diesmal für angebracht.


----------



## uer (5. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

#h 



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> herzlichen glückwunsch! *hat es fotos??*


 
bin zwar nich der freund von sundeule, habe aber ein foto vom steinbutt der in der östlichen ostsee sein *unwesen getrieben* *hat :q *

#h - :s


----------



## sundeule (9. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Glückwunsch zum Blattschuß!#6 


Vorletzte Woche fing mein Strandnachbar einen: voller Geschwüre, wie auch eine meiner gestrigen Flundern:v 

Die sah fast aus wie ein Kugelfisch, aufgrund eines faustgroßen Geschwürs. Ein Wunder, dass die noch gelebt hat.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Schaut euch doch mal die fetten Platten vom BAC Herbsttreffen an.

www.bootsanglerclub.de

dann auf Fotogalerie und dann auf Herbsttreffen 2005. Tiffy hat da tolle Pics reingepackt..


----------



## Franky (13. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

@ Hans:
Schickschick... Der eine Waschbetonersatz ist ja ein Kracher, neben all den anderen... Wow!


----------



## Rosi (20. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Also der Steinbutt liegt fast am Ufer! Von der Seebrücke Rerik hat ein Ständigangler (der auf der Seebrücke wohnt )etwa 30m vom Ufer einen 56cm großen Steinbutt gefangen. Mit Blinker im Schwanz gehakt. Er mußte bis zum Strand laufen um das Teil rauszubekommen. Weil der Mann auch eine echte Schnattertasche ist, war die Seebrücke seit dem leicht überlaufen. Es wurden noch 4 weitere Steinbutt gefangen, alle ein bisschen kleiner und mit Blinker!


----------



## pohlk (22. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Also ich weiß nicht wie Ihr das macht???|kopfkrat 
Ich wohne ja auch an der Küste und bin im Herbst wirklich jedes Wochenende am Strand zum Brandungsangeln (Glowe, Zingst, Prerow....), aber ich finde die Platten beißen einfach nicht. 
Und wenn, dann sind sie vielleicht 15cm lang.
Eine Platte über 40cm habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefangen, geschweige denn einen Steinbutt auf'm Darß??? Ist mir echt ein Rätsel?????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 
Ob mit Perlen oder ohne, das Einzige was beißt ist Dorsch.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

@ Pohlk:
Welcher Köder ist denn am Haken???


----------



## pohlk (22. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Hauptsächlich Wattwurm und gelegentlich auch mal Garnelen.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Schon mal mit Heringsfetzen probiert???


----------



## uer (22. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

tobiasfisch soll auch nich schlecht sein - :q


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Probiert schon, aber meine Erfolge habt Ihr ja schon gelesen.
Ihr könnt mir aber gerne mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich Tobse aus'm Wasser kriege.
Habe in Zingst schon öfters welche zwischen den Buhnen gesehen.
Habe aber keine Ahnung wie man an die rankommt???


----------



## uer (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

bau dir aus holz oder ein anderes material ein rechteckiges gestell von ca. 1,2x0,7m mit nem stiel drann, 
an dem gestell musst du dir ein feinmaschiges netz anbauen so das ein trichter entsteht ca. 1m tief, mit diesem gestell immer schön langsammm am strand wo du die tobs vermutest im wasser lang schieben, sollten sich tobs im strandbereich aufhalten müsstest du welche bekommen,

aber einfacher ist es, wenn du dir welche vom fischer besorgst:q  , die brauchen die meist für ihre langleinen

#h - :s


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich schon mal gelesen.

Kann ich mir aber trotzdem nicht so recht vorstellen?
Die Tobse fliehen doch wenn die sowas auf sich zukommen sehen?
Und wenn man die Aus'm Sand aufscheucht schwimmen die in Netz anstatt in die andere Richting?|kopfkrat


----------



## sundeule (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Ich nehme lieber ein sehr kleines Heringspaternoster, dass ich über den Sand ziehe. Funzt auch.


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Hab ich noch nie gehört?
Und wieviele kriegt man damit zusammen? #h


----------



## Rosi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

In Nähe der Seebrücke und in Ufernähe fressen die Platten gerade kleine Garnelchen. Die Mägen sind voller dunkelgrüner, etwa von 0,5-1,5cm langer Viecher mit vielen Beinen.|kopfkrat Dich denke es sind kleine Garnelen. 
Tobis habe ich nicht im Mageninhalt gefunden.

Im Sommer kannst du Tobis mit einer Senke von der Seebrücke aus fangen, oder wie der Kochtoppangler vorschlägt, mit einem feinen Heringspaternoster. Von oben sind die Schwärme zu sehen.
Jetzt gibt es Tobis nur noch im Angelladen, eingefroren zu kaufen.


----------



## pohlk (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Aber eingefroren halten die doch sicher keine Brandungswürfe aus.
Aber mit dem Paternoster werd ich mal probieren...


----------



## Rosi (23. November 2005)

*AW: Steinbutt in der Ostsee*

Doch, halten sie aus. Wenn du Zweifel hast, kannst du einen halben Tobi in ein Stück Gaze (für Finger aus der Apotheke) stecken und antüdeln. Die Fische stört das kleine Netz nicht.


----------

